# Doxie Rescue



## Lois_Lane (Apr 30, 2009)

I live in North Central Arkansas and am looking to adopt a dachshund. We have a very large farm not anywhere a main road = our driveway is 1/2 from a paved road and it isn't even busy. I don't have a fenced in yard - I hope that isn't a problem. I already own 2 doxies and would like to round out the family. I don't want to purchase one I would rather adopt. We also have a Jack Russell and a Pom. My house is very large and there is plenty of room for everyone. I anyone has any information about an adoption/rescue in my area please let me know.


----------



## gracie_pie (Mar 20, 2009)

Search petfinder! Tell them your area and they'll find 'em all for you...

http://www.petfinder.com/

Thank you sooo much for adopting!!

P.S.
dachshunds are rarely put up for adoption (very popular dogs), so be prepared to travel a little ways to adopt your new puppy. Good luck!!!


----------

